# Star sapphire Hap specific tank setup? The Best?



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

The wife and I have decided we want to turn our finished basement into a "nature room" of sorts. Plants, animal stuff, etc... The focus of the back side of the room is going to be an Aquarium. I currently have a 75g breeding community of Mbuna in my living room. We want Star sapphire placidiochromis tanzia in the new tank.

What would be the ideal size, without getting too big and hard to handle? 75? 100? 120? What do these haps find ideal? Length or depth?

Also how do they do with plants? Can we have plants with these haps or will they tear them up?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a big fish so I'd go with a 72" aquarium. Know that the males are most colorful and you won't be able to have too many males in the same tank. My haps are hit or miss with plants...sometimes tear them up, sometimes the plants are OK.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Honestly I would go with the biggest tank you can get down there! What's the width of the wall?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

My group is doing well in a 6x2x2. They enjoy sifting sand on the bottom and cruising around the tank. Go as big as you can, you won't regret it. Fantastic fish.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

We can fit a six foot tank. 125 maybe ideal. A 180 would probably be too big because of the depth. Not sure. I do want a six footer. I just worry about the maintenance of a 180. Also how deep it is might get imposing.

There are a couple on cl locally 125s in the 500.00 range and a 180 for 500. The only complete setup is a saltwater 125 for 550. Guy won't budge or sell without the skimmer, etc so no.

Need to find the right tank on cl.

I may even be able to devise a plumbing system to change water since its in the finished basement.

I've never had a tank this big. Its kinda intimidating to think about. I've had my 75 8 months. Before that biggest I had was a 20.


----------



## spicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

I've got a trio in a 125 6x1.5.1.5 or whatever it is, they are in with live plants and i've never seen them eat them so you should be ok. They breed like rabbits and they do get large, My male is 5 plus inches and is only starting to get covered in some spots. Great fish though


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Go with the 125G tank or bigger if you can find it. You will not regret it and the fish will love it. It will give you greater flexibility in stocking your tank also. Enjoy your "nature" room sounds like a great idea. Are you going to do any riparium type setups for something like frogs or lizards also? That would be fun.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I started with a 30 then a 36 then a 110. Next came a 165 which cichlid-gal has now  currently I have a 240 and don't plan on going bigger. I found the bigger tanks were not as much work as I thought they would be, more water and more weight sure but In the end your still doing what you do now, it's just a bigger tank. If that makes sense?? If you can fit the 180 and it's the same prices as the 125 it's a no brainer, but if the 24" out is a problem then go 125 it is still a great size tank!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

My group of 5 is 2m3f and they get along great, I'd like to get a couple more females because even the females are pretty to me. They're in a 125. If I ever find a 240 that I can afford I'll move them into a 180. but they are doing fine in a 125. I find that my bigger tanks are actually easier to maintain, they water changes just take a little longer.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Whats a riparium? Frogs? Maybe would be cool bvut I have no idea how to care for a frog, LOL.

I REALLY want star sapphires. I hope they breed, thats the goal.


----------

